# Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???



## Angiemk1975 (12. Okt. 2007)

Hallo, ich habe Fragen bezüglich des Themas Quarantäne. Mir ist nun klar geworden, dass Quarantäne für die Fische wichtig ist. Nun meine Frage: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken??? Geht da ein großer Eimer oder eine neue Wäschebütte??? Oder was gibt es da noch für eine Möglichkeit??? 
Und dann noch, da benötigt man nicht unbedingt einen Filter, oder??? Wie oft muss man das Wasser austauchen??? Sorry, dass es so viele Fragen auf einmal sind!!! Danke im Voraus für Eure Tipps!!! Lg Angie


----------



## Dr.J (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???*

Hi Angie,

Also ich verwende für meine Goldies ne normale rechteckige Mörtelwanne. Dort hänge ich dann ne Sauerstoffpumpe für Aquarien rein.


----------



## jochen (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???*

Hallo,

ich benutze eine 500ltr Regentonne die ich mit Teichwasser fülle.
Sprudler rein,
ca. alle drei Tage Wasserwechsel ca. 30%, ebenfalls Teichwasser.
hab keine Koi.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???*

Hallo

Bis jetzt war mein Quarantänebecken ein 60 L Aquarium.
Wurde bis jetzt aber nie ernsthaft benutzt. 
Nur bei einem Krankheitsfall um Bilder vom Fisch zu machen. 
Da stellte sich aber raus das es wenn dann alle Fische haben also konnte er wieder in den Teich.
Da meine Koi aber langsam größer werden wird es demnächst, wenn erforderlich, ein 250L Fass sein.
Ein Neubesatz kommt bis zur Vergrößerung im Moment eh nicht in Frage.
Außer es wird eben mal ein Fisch Krank dann würde ich auch bei Gebrauch eine Sauerstoffpumpe einbringen und jeden 2 oder 3 Tag mit frischem Teichwasser teilwechseln.
Das "verbrauchte" Wasser natürlich wegschütten. 
Aber Hoffen wir mal das dieser Fall nicht eintreten wird und die Fische gesund bleiben.


----------



## Bombusterestris (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???*

Hallo,
ich benutze ein 150l Fertigteichbecken, aber nur zur Behandlung der Fische.
Ich fülle immer mit 2/3Teichwasser und 1/3 Frischwasser.1 Sprudelstein und wenn  notwendig benutze ich einen elektr.Teichheizer. Mit einer kleinen Pumpe sauge ich täglich den Schmutz raus und fülle frisches Wasser nach. Die Fische sollten aber  nicht größer sind als max. 30cm.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## sigfra (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???*

Hallo zusammen...


also ich benutz ein 1100 Liter Kübelchen.. als Quarantäne... oder als Krankenzimmer...

... im Moment dient es als Pflanzenkübel... ...


----------



## Black1 (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???*

Hallo zusammen

Ich verwende ein 610L Hälterungsbecken mit aufgesetzten Filter.

Wird aber im Moment als Absetzbecken mißbraucht.: 

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Buratino (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir 3  500l Regenfässer aufgestellt, die bei Bedarf mit Teichwasser
gefüllt werden. Zum einen dienen sie als erste Kinderstube   für meine Kois und zum Anderen als Quarantäne für Neulinge und Kranke  .
Alle Fässer werden mit Sauerstoff versorgt, in der Krankenstation ist noch eine Heizung (Aquarium 300W) eingebracht die dann die Temp. auf 30 Grad hält.

MfG Andreas


----------



## Doris (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???*

Hallo Angie

Wir haben als Quarantäne Becken für kranke Fische einen 200l Maurerkübel genommen. Wasserwechsel anfangs jeden Tag, später alle 2 Tage.
Keinen Filter und keinen Sauerstoffanschluss. Einfach nur mit regelmäßigem Wasserwechsel.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???*

Hi alle,

wir nehmen gerne ein aufblasbares Kinder-Planschbecken wenn wir alle Fische rausnehmen.
Die Dinger kosten so gut wie gar nichts und wir haben die in den Größen von etwa 2 cbm bis gut 8 cbm. Son Ding nimmt zusammengerollt kaum Platz weg; ich finde die super praktisch. Mörtelkübel nehme ich natürlich auch mal kurzfristig für einen einzelnen Fisch.

Einfache Planschbecken gibts wieder im Frühjahr, so 2 cbm. für etwa 15 €. Lassen sich gut abdecken, Filter u. Sprudler gehen ebenfalls gut rein.


----------

